# DATING



## Preach (Jul 7, 2005)

I'm trying to find out the dating of a number of Old Testament events. But there are two which I just can't figure out. I was hoping someone would know when these events took place, and how you found out. Thanks:
1) When did God make the promise to Abraham?
2) When was David anointed as King?
"In Christ",
Bobby


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jul 8, 2005)

When I study the chronology of events in the Old Testament, I like to start with reference to the calendar prepared by Archbishop Ussher. I don't assume that all of his dates are absolutely correct, but I adhere to a young earth view and believe that his research is helpful if not completely authoritative. 

Ussher dates the call of Abraham to around 1921 B.C. and I believe he dates the anointing of David as king to around 1065 B.C.

For further research you can get Ussher's _Annals of the World_ (1658) here and Floyd Nolen Jones' _The Chronology of the Old Testament_ here.


----------



## Preach (Jul 8, 2005)

Thanks brother. Andrew, you are quite a blessing to the body of Christ. May the Lord continue to be glorified through your love for the brethren.
"In Christ",
Bobby


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jul 8, 2005)

You're welcome, brother. God bless your studies!


----------



## sastark (Jul 8, 2005)

Preach- You also need to know that David was anointed as King three times: In 1 Samuel 16 Samuel anoints him, though he is not yet "king". In 2 Samuel 2 David is anointed as King over Judah in Hebron. Then, finally, in 2 Samuel 5:3, David is anointed as King over all Israel. This creates a small problem when trying to pin down OT dates. Which anointing were you refering to?


----------



## Preach (Jul 9, 2005)

I'm sorry. I was referring to the 1 Sam. 16 anointing. Thanks


----------

